# Spy sweeper by webroot- problem with uninstall



## shooterqueen (May 6, 2006)

We seem to have a problem uninstalling all files for the webroot spysweeper and it has caused a pop up box which states "backweb client" telling us the Kodak.content channel is activated and asking us to dectivate the channel. This is problen 2....Problem 1 , and the biggest is that in trying to uninstall spysweeper we cannot remove the following files as they tell us "acess is denied " or "this file is in use by another user or program" and then the deletion is cancelled. We tried running Spybot S & D and it did nothing...Also Norton Systemworks uninstall wizard had no luck. Please advise how to remove the following files spysweeper left behind: *LANGUAGE.dll wrid.dll SSCtxMnu.dll WRSSSDK*...... ]These files just won't leave can you assist please????!!!!....


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

Try using Moveonboot
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/moveonboot.html


----------



## shooterqueen (May 6, 2006)

EBON, we installed moveonboot and it said the spysweeper file would be removed on system boot....Does shutting down and turning back on the computer reboot the system? Or is there something else we have to do to have the system boot? please advise and thank you for your assistance.
Shooterqueen


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

You just shut down normaly and when you reboot hopefully the file will be gone.

good luck.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You need to stop Spy sweeper from loading at bootup. 
Look in the Spy sweeper settings and disable all the has to do with it loading at startup. 
Reboot the PC and make sure it is not running.
Then if it is not running do a uninstall.


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Rebon, is Moveonboot effective for "uninstalling" difficult files/programs? I have in mind files/programs like Norton and McAfee that we see so many people writing this forum about as they struggle to uninstall or get rid of.

Thanks,
Red Boy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Unlocker is a good one too, but only for Windows 2000 / XP / 2003
http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

Im not sure about norton and mcafee, I would just try and see, another option is Killbox.
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Pocket-Killbox.shtml


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Process Explorer is free and no install is needed. It is a great program and you can do so many things with it.

Just download the version for your OS.

http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/ProcessExplorer.html


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Hewee, thanks for introducing us to "Process Explorer". Seem like a worthwhile addition. 

But as I asked Rebon, do you think these programs, including "Process Explorer", have value in the removal of some of the more difficult files that so many in these forums have trouble expunging... namely, Norton and McAfee?

Thanks,
Red Boy


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Will you can look up the files. With Process Explorer you right click on the startup files listed and click google and you get a seach on the file. But that does not gave you a answer on if you can disable unless you go tru all the sites.

WinPatrol Plus version that is not free will give you info.
Like for NAVAPW32.EXE

Symantec's Norton Antivirus - NAVAPW32.EXE

NAVAPW32.EXE is the executable for Norton Antivirus Agent. First introduced in Norton Antivirus and Norton Internet Security 2002, this file will be running when you have "Auto Protect" enabled.

We'd recommend leaving this file in place. If you do want to get rid of it, turn it off by de-selecting AutoProtect from the Norton Antivirus control panel. The /loadquiet switch supresses the startup screen.

Antivirus programs can only protect you from viruses they know about. Please be sure to update your virus definition files at http://securityresponse.symantec.com/.

# Safe

# Recommended

---------------------------------
Then on my video card you have so many things load and I have disable many.
I get info like this.

Nvida Wizard - NWIZ.EXE

Nwiz.exe is the nVidia Wizard that installs with the drivers for recent nVidia graphics cards (starting with their 2002 models).

This program is used to save your custom video settings so they can be re-applied the next time you reboot your system. This program adds functionality we believe to be worthwhile. A few of the available features include creating up to 32 virtual desktops, creating desktops larger than your screen size, zooming, and supporting dual monitors on Desktop and Laptop systems.

For more information and to download the latest versions of these files and all NVidia drivers, visit http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp. Select your driver type, your video card, then your operating system.

If you don't use any of these features, this file can be safely removed.

# Safe

# Safe to Remove
----------------------------------

Then if it is something bad your get info on it too.

http://www.winpatrol.com/

You can go here and look at the StartupList Index.

http://castlecops.com/StartupList.html

Your see a letter under Status that has a letter and up at the top it will give you more info like this here.

KEY:
# "Y" - Normally leave to run at start-up
# "N" - Not required - typically infrequently used tasks that can be started manually if necessary
# "U" - User's choice - depends whether a user deems it necessary
# "X" - Definitely not required - typically viruses, spyware, adware and "resource hogs"
# "?" - Unknown


----------



## Red Boy (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks for your quick and detailed reply, Hewee.

Red Boy:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome.

Plus you can post a HiJackthis log and have those here that know how to read it help you out.
That way your know your PC is clean and you can ask about what you can disable because are lots of this that are not bad but are just not needed.

First always see if there are setting, options from within a program to keep the program from loading and then reboot and then you have to disable if it it is still showing up.


----------



## SpiderDog (Jan 1, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I found it while looking for problems people were having with Webroot Spy Sweeper. I was trying to confirm this post: http://forums.pcworld.com/message/3312#3312

The only way I found to completely disable Spy Sweeper is to reboot my Windows XP system in SAFE MODE.

Then do the following:

1. Open Control Panel -> Computer Management -> Services & Applications -> Services

2. Find Spy Sweeper and select Properties and set to "Disabled".

3. Start -> Run -> msconfig.exe

4. Select the "Startup" tab and un-check the checkbox that says SpySweeperUI.

You may also want to try to delete unwanted files while in Safe Mode.

5. Reboot in normal mode.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

I have used SpySweeper for almost a year and recently renewed. I have the current version, which is 5.5.7, Build 103. I checked for an "Uninstall" feature within the program, and it does exist. Has this been tried and found wanting by anyone?

{redoak}


----------

